# MBNA passed the debt to "Lothsdale Investments". marked "W"-write off & "A"-passed on



## reverand (8 Feb 2011)

Hi All,

Last year i ran into difficulties with MBNA CC debt. (€5k) I agreed a payment of €200 per month with them which i could just about afford.

I was late making a payment and they passed the debt to a company called Lothsdale Investments. Not sure if they 'sold' the debt or they are just collecting on behalf of MBNA

MBNA have my ICB marked as W(write off ) & A (passed to another party)

I have been paying this without issue for the last 7 months.

Thankfully my situation has improved and i would now be in a posiition to clear the debt in full.

Would MBNA be likely to remove the W if the payment was settled in full?

I would also be willing to pay a reasonable amount of additional interest to meet my obligatons


----------



## johnnygman (9 Feb 2011)

If the debt is denoted as written off then it has already be sold on at a nominal price to the debt collection agency, MBNA will not remove this from your credit file.
If you wish to have this debt cleared for peace of mind i would suggest you engage in negotiations with said collection agency and try to negotiate a short settlement for as low as possible as your credit file is already impacted and this settlement will have no positive or negative impact at this stage. 
You may want to get a copy of letter stating balance cleared though for possible support of future credit applications if need arises.

You certainly do not want to be paying an additional amount of interest as you would only be throwing away your money here.
The collection agency bought this for a nominal fee and any settlement you make will be big profit for them.


----------

